# Tribute to Japan earthquake survivors



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I recorded this piece yesterday in light of the recent tragic events in Japan. Unfortunately the recording quality isn't great, especially when the instruments are playing in the upper ranges. The piece is for piano and two violins.

I'd appreciate any feedback. Thank you.






Hanako


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice piece. It was quite sad but I liked it how you didn't "wallow." There was a fair bit of hope in there...


----------

